# Looking for Brown Sugar Crowder Peas



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I am looking for "Brown Sugar Crowder Peas seed(heirloom) but everwhere I look they are sold out anyone have any extra or know where I can get them this time of year.


----------

